# Texas Outbackers Christmas Rally



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok you Texas Outbackers. Any of you guys want to have a get together sometime the week before Christmas. We are on vacation starting on the 18th to the 26th.







We will be out roaming about from the 18th to the 23rd. Anybody game?

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You darn Southerners!









Camping on Thanksgiving...








Camping on Christmas...









You make me want to...

get out the GPS and join you! sunny

Ahhh. Who am I kiddin'...we are having a heat wave here! It got to 48 degrees for a high today! Yipppeeeeeee!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Am I too far north for a Texas get-together? I'd love to get down to the hills around Austin someday. Don't know about Christmas, though.

My parents leave for Mission, TX tomorrow. They said it's getting too cold here. 40ish at night!

They are snowbirds and fulltimers and proud of it. Huge Bounder with a CRV toad. Keep your eye out!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jolly, it was 50 here. And we had our first S--- of the season this weekend. Woke up to 1"+ of the white stuff in the back yard Saturday morning. Was off the roads by 2 that afternoon, but it's still hanging around in the shady spots.

What I wouldn't do for some of that Texas weather now! It would sure be nice to do some Outbacking this month.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Vern:
We could maybe swing something the weekend before Christmas. Where did you have in mind? We are in the Houston metro area (west side) on I-10.


----------



## darkhorse11 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Vern!

Sounds like fun - We've been trying to find a good date to make the maiden voyage... This weekend was the date but is falling through for various reasons.
Most importantly - we bought a new TV and is not setup yet for tow.

We may be available for weekend of 18th but will have to check DW for the blended family holiday schedule.

If you are planning something a few hours from DFW, please let us know!

Kirk


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern,

Man, I'd love to! BUT.........we're taking our family and the Outback to Arkansas for Christmas that week.

Maybe we can hook up some other time. Y'all have fun!









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I put the OUTBACK in winter storage too soon. We still haven't had any snow, or really cold temps. Nights are cold, but anything above zero degrees is a beach day to me~! sunny


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> You darn Southerners!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's tuff living in Texas...









Ok there are three of us thinking about a get together. We are in Del Rio, Katy and the Dallas areas. Using those locations I tried to come up with a couple of locations that would be as close to an even drive for each of us as possable. They are Fredericksburg and Austin.

Here are the millage figures rounded off.
Fredericksburg:
From Dallas 271
From Katy 235
From Del Rio 209

Austin:
From Dallas 196
From Katy 134
From Del Rio 232

If you guys have another location in mind lets here about it. We can figure out a place when we make up our minds on the location. One thing to think about is if we want the traditional campfire that goes along with camping we need to pick somewhere where it is allowed. Some Parks we have stayed don't allow camp fires. Lets make this happen...









Vern


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Vern,

We are going to Fredericksburg Nov. 26-28. It's always a good trip.

Depending on family obligations we would love to go in Dec. Either Fredericksburg or Austin are fine.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hang in there Jolly. Spring will come - someday. In the meanwhile at my house anyway, I get up and go to work in the dark, go our to watch the rain at lunch time, and then drive home in the dark.







Northern latitudes are so much fun.

I grew up here in the PNW, how did you end up in ND?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> In the meanwhile at my house anyway, I get up and go to work in the dark, go our to watch the rain at lunch time, and then drive home in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in Cleveland today???

You just described today to a "T". It's been raining all day.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

shy Actually, I have to admit, the sun was shining when I went out at lunch. But tomorrow...

Hey, here in Seattle we have an image to cultivate you know!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Where do you put the Christmas Tree?









Just to be politically correct:

Happy Christmahannakwanzakah!

Wayne


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll check with my social planning engineer.

Here is a post in response to CWOBOATS question about Frederickburg a couiple of weeks ago;

There is a very nice campground South of Frederickburg on Texas highway 16. You can find more info at http://www.campgroundsofamerica.com/texas/...piecounty.shtml

I've also stayed at the KOA, which is about 5 miles east of Fredericksburg on highway 290. It's prety nice, plus it's close to Lukenbach as well. Here's their link.

http://www.koa.com/where/tx/43153/index.htm

Note, make reservations early, its deer hunting season, and Gillespie county is prime hunting area.

There are several State parks in the general area between Frederickburg and Austin, a great corps of engineers park at Canyon Lake (Potter's Creek) and several very nice private campgrounds off U.S. 281.

Regards, Glenn

P.S.

We are not politically correct in Texas, Merry Christmas does just fine.


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Glenn,

I went to your links, Thanks, they were helpful.

I got reservations in Oakwood, for the Thanksgiving Weekend. I'll let everyone know my thoughts on this facility.

Take Care


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I was curious about Oakwood, let us know how it is there... Now about that politically correct stuff









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Unfortunately my wife and i are booked for December weekends so we'll not be able to join in. Hope everyone has a great time - and Merry Christmas.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Come on you Texas Outbackers, those guys up north are whooping our butts here.







If it wasn't so darn cold







up there I think I would move just to go to some Outback Rallies.









Na changed my mind, can camp all winter here...









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...

How about a WINTER OUTBACK RALLY, "SURVIVOR" STYLE!









Not on some cushy tropical location, but in beautiful, scenic North Dakota! sunny We can plan it for sometime in January, when the temps are holding steady at about -30 degrees and the winds are blowing non-stop. Nothing like a campfire to warm you up when the wind chills are -50-60 below!









You can see some 'snow snakes' for yourself, up close and personal.

Sound fun???


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Looks like we will be staying at Blazing Star in San Antonio for a couple of days and Buck Horn in Kerrville for 3 days. Will be making reservations in a couple of days and post when and where...









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No chance of seeing "snow snakes" there...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

vern,

I'd love to go with y'all if I wan't going out of state for the Holidays. BUT I do want to hook up sometime after the 1st of the year. It would be great if we could get some other Texas Outbackers to meet.

Have fun and Merry Christmas!

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*"Snow Snakes"* aren't out of the picture yet. Kathy was telling me if enough people don't sign up for the Texas thing she wants me to take her back to Ruidoso, NM to the Lincoln National Forest. Were there this time last year and loved it. As for the "SURVIVOR STYLE" I had enough of North and South Dakota in the winter when I use to be an over the road driver. The last time I was in North Dakota the snow was up to my butt and it was 60 below zero.









Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Darn!!







I was just given a "special assignment" to go to San Antonio from 12/6 to 12/20, so we won't be able to make the rally. Can we do one in the Spring, too??


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not from Texas, and won't be attending the rally. I was just lurking about when a question begged to be asked........What is a "snow snake"?









Tim


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

OK you Texas Outbackers, here it is. Kathy and I have decided to stay in Texas the week of Christmas the two grandsons insisted on going camping







. We will be going to Park View Riverside RV Park Sunday the 19th and leaving there on the morning of the 21st to take the boys out for a couple of days. After that we were thing on going to Kerrville for 3 days, the afternoon of the 21st to the morning of the 24th. We haven't made up our minds for sure but was thinking about trying out Buck Horn RV Resort. If any of you are still wanting to go let us know.









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ahhh, camping on the Frio. It doesn't get any better than that. Might be a bit nippy for tubing though. Wish we could join you , but alas, other committments have been made.

Have a great time and Merry Christmas.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern,

I, too, have other commitments, but wish you a Merry Camping Christmas!









Enjoy the season!

Mark


----------

